# Guppies attacked new Sterbai corys they died . why?



## Dannyb888 (Dec 8, 2015)

I have a tank with 6 male guppies, 12 neons , 8 cardinals and 6 panda catfish. 

Plants : 3 Anubais .1 unknown (similar to anubais). 2 java moss rocks and 3 Dracanea (lucky bamboo) 

I added 2 sterbai catfish and 1 or 2 of the guppies would nip it mostly in the head over and over. 1 sterbai would just stay there and take it until i intervened. other would swim away and they wouldn't chase it. after 6 hours i noticed a cut inbetween the head and top fin of one that got harrased badly and it didn't move much didn't eat . the other swam all over and ate normally. 30 hours later they were both dead beside eachother when i woke up 

the guppies are sometimes aggressive to each other and 2 have small pieces missing on there tail fins. they occasionaly nip at the panda's but never caused any damage . they always swim away ending the conflict.

So my question is has anyone had similar experience ? and 
was it the stress from guppies that killed the Sterbai?
Are Sterbai not compatible with guppies?
i really like them and want to add 3 more but afraid this will happen again.
Gonna add a moss wall so maybe that will give the guppies something new to occupy them and then try the sterbai's again . good idea or bad idea?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

If you see that happening someone has to be removed from the tank for the good of the fish it typically does not change. I would not put more any more Sterbais in with the guppies. Start an new tank instead if you really want the Sterbais (make sure to cyle it first). The guppies could have taken afront to new fish being added to their territory. What size is the current tank?


----------



## Dannyb888 (Dec 8, 2015)

Its a 20 gallon. 
I also experienced something similar when introducing the panda's . I initially got 2 and one was active and one wasn't after putting in tank. some guppy's and occasionally a neon would nip them at first. next day the active one was suddenly dead. The other remained alive but lethargic . so i added 3 more cause know they need groups and the lethargic one died few days later but the new 3 were fine and didn't get bothered much . then added another 3 and the 6 have been healthy and super active since . swim all over the tank walls and plants and floor. rarely bothered by the guppies . they often play on the same plants and eat beside each other. 

I already have 2 other tanks. One 5 gallon for a betta i tried to experiment with getting him to live in a community tank but he attacked the guppies . i have tried putting him in without the guppies and hes not too aggressive but doesn't seem to like the stronger filter and other fish so hes back to his own tank and is happy there.

Also i have a 4.5 gallon bowl with bunch of dracanea ( lucky bamboo) for 2 banished guppies that were intensely chasing and nipping at the other guppies and caused 2 tail fins to be split all the way to the base. they were from different stores and really greedy when feeding and got much fatter than the rest. After removing them though the other guppies take turns being aggressive and i occasionally isolate one if hes being too aggressive for too long in a 2.5 litre bag with salt water ( cause salt apparently reduces stress and helps there slime coat become healthier). they always super calm and nice after 20 to 40 min in there.

so dont want another tank just for the sterbai and dont think the betta will like them in his tank and prob not big enough anyway for 3 in there .

So i am thinking if i added 3 sterbai and isolate any bully guppies they be fine after a day or 2 . but the sterbai are pretty big compared to other fish and i know alot of people will say my tank is overstocked. So maybe cause they bigger and slower the guppies may not get use to them like the pandas. and now there's more fish and the sterbai spend alot of time stationary at the top so might be getting into guppies territory too much. But water quality is fine. the injured guppies are healing quite well . no fin rot or anything.

So might try the sterbai after the moss wall or maybe just add 3 more pandas and that be it for this tank.


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

In my opinion you already have too many fish in your tank. The guppies are probably attacking the other fish because it is too crowded in there. I acknowledge that the inch-per-gallon rule is not the best rule to follow but it has its place to roughly calculate the stocking of a tank. With this calculation the tank is already fully stocked with your Neons and Cardinals alone.

You might want to measure your Nitrate level in your tank. Your sterbai may have had a difficult time adjusting to the Nitrate levels in your tank. Very good tank maintenance is very important in an overstocked tank. If this were my tank I would re-home one of the schooling fish and not add anything more. You might be able to put the two banished guppies back to the tank then.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Your interests in fish are expanding. All of get fascinated and want even more fish. However, Don't let your personal desires overtake the needs of your fish. Put your fish first- see them as beings and don't risk their lives.

1. Starting quarantining new fish for 30 days- If that seems like a lot consider how much it costs medicate fish, or replace them and have to go to the trouble to start a tank over again. 
2. Get a bigger tank that fits the size of your expanding interests and switch the fish over to the newly cycled tank and understock it a little so your fish stay health and happy.

*Why do new arrivals need to be isolated in quarantine tanks?*
Quarantine tanks allow new arrivals to recover from the stress associated with transport, allow them to acclimate to new water conditions in a stress-free environment, and allow you to carefully monitor the health of your new fish, making sure they do not show signs of illness. Stress lowers the immune response of fish and allows disease-causing organisms to take advantage of their weakened state. Not only are new arrivals more susceptible to disease/parasites that may exist in the main aquarium, but may potentially harbor them. Even though they appear healthy, the new arrivals may not exhibit symptoms until days after purchase. Quarantine tanks allow new arrivals to regain their strength, making them more resistant to disease when introduced to the main aquarium.

3. Acknowledge your fish depend on you totally for everything. You are like their parent, they cannot leave the glass box your put them in. It's not their choice. They are alive, living feeling beings.

BTW One reason you found the two sterbais next to each other dead is that they will go and comfort another corie if it's sick and dying they often won't leave each other they will lay beside each other and on top of each other. 

Thus, ethically if you know your guppies occupants behave like pirahnas you don't move in new gentle tenants so they can kill them. It like sicking the mafia on little children. Size does not necessarily matter in the fish world. Small fish will peck at a larger fish until it stresses out (maybe gets sick first) and dies. Cories won't defend themselves. 

. Petco is having$1 per gallon sale. You can turn your 20 gallon into a quarantine tank in the long run (after your fish are moved) and move the fish into a bigger tank after it cycles.


----------

